# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Addons Furien V1.4 (XP + Level System) by Virusi

## ZRR.Virusi

Mod: Furien 
Version: V1.4
Autor: Virusi (Zeqir Rrahmani)
Linku per shkarkimin e addonsave: http://www.mediafire.com/file/ovydbw..._2019.rar/file
Conttact FB: www.facebook.com/01virusi

----------


## joshtuck

addon bukur, elegant  :buzeqeshje:

----------

